# Does anyone designate months to certain activities?



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm working on something like this. So far, I have a basic outline, but nothing is firm just yet since this is our first year here. What else should I add here? I have tons of hobbies and things that I'd like to do, but it feels like I need to do them more often than one or two months of the year. BUT, I'd love to do a thing like collecting and saving stuff up for whatever month I'm doing an activity, then pull out all the supplies once a year and leave them out for a few months, then put them back. Does this make sense? 

January - Soapmaking
February - Soapmaking
March - Preparing the Garden
April - Planting
May - 
June - 
July - 
August - 
September - 
October - Christmas Shopping
November - Sewing
December - Sewing


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Not months, but I do have a calendar. I delegate chores, etc. to certain weeks and try to stick with it. If I can't do something on a certain week as per the calendar, I will swap it out for a week after....and so on. (Like, if I can't plant/prune due to weather....)


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I do that too, FarmChix, with my regular (consistent) chores. Gardening is one of those that tends to be consistent, like taking care of the animals, brewing wines/beers, freezer cooking, etc. Then, of course, there is the house. 

I'd love to do thinks like a candle-making month, designate a month to just making my lip balms, medicinal salves, and maybe even a month for making herbal cold remedies and teas that we use. I can't tell you how many ready-made things I buy when all the ingredients are right in my cupboard.

I'd also like to designate a month for loom knitting--maybe knit up all the hats and scarves we'll need for the year (replacement ones or new colors for me, and also Christmas gifts, etc.), hats, etc.

I'm just trying to fit stuff into my year in a more consistent way, versus just jumping from one hobby to another.


----------

